# Big Bend Ranch State Park - Mule Deer Hunt



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Was fortunate to be drawn for the Dec Mule deer hunt here.

Anybody got any info on what compartments may be good for hunting? Never been and never hunted mule deer before so any tips/pointers are appreciated.

Thx


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have never been drawn for squat in Texas so quit trying......but there are some ranch hands that live on the big bend ranch or close by that you can hire for cheap to guide you.
I called and spoke to one years ago...........He seemed to know the place like his own living room.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Generally good optics are a must and practice shots 300+ yds. Don't know that area, but have hunted Trans-Pecos mulies for 25+ years in the Sanderson area.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

good luck , we drew and hade a great camping trip , hire a guide to help pack out / heck let him have the meat . that is a funky area not big / not small


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

My son was drawn 2 years ago for the youth hunt. Compartments are assigned, so knowing about a particular compartment is not real relevant. The youth hunts are only from lunch Saturday through Sunday noon (but the staff will let the kids hunt the entire day on Sunday. We saw plenty of deer considering the short time interval we had to hunt, your main decision will be shooting the first decent deer you see or passing hoping to see something better? Bucky blew a stalk on his best deer, a decent 4 x 4 with ok forks front & back. He took a 4 x 3 early Sunday morning, not wanting to hunt all day (and drive back to Dallas all Sunday night). I had encouraged him to try to hold out for maybe the same buck we had seen the previous evening but he was tickled pink with his deer - his first Texas muley. We saw and passed on several pretty nice 3 x 3's & fork horns; we also saw a really nice 4 x4 with great forks front and back on Friday while driving in. We got up high and did a lot of glassing, at least half of the deer we saw were bedded down and are really hard to spot, we probably looked right past a lot of deer. Great place to hunt, scenery is outstanding. I'd really recommend not hiring a guide, much more gratifying on your own - but - different strokes for different folks. And this year with the drought and all finding a really good 4 x 4 with good forks, (or better) will probably be pretty tough. Make sure to get reservations early to stay at the lodge and the meals were good, should you decide to go that route. I've attached a couple of photos from Bucky's hunt, also he got a picture from the hunt in this September's TPW magazine under the article on public lands hunting. The first buck is one he passed on. Congrats on being drawn and good luck!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for posting them. That is my dream hunt and you certainly didn't help the cravings!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Jolie,

Great pics and report.
But, please help, break up your reports into paragraphs or something...
Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Take the best and lighter binos you can afford. Make sure to have a bino bra. They help tremendously. I have never shot a mulie over 150 yds away. If you can comfortably shoot to 300 you should be on it. Watch the hill sides and bluffs. Mule deer will stay up high as they have awesome eyesight however instead of running when they spot you they tend to stand still and they blend in perfectly. Glass the hills and move a bit glass and move.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, I have about 8 pts built up for that hunt, one of these days I hope and hopefully a wet year! Congrats to the youngster, nice Muley!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great lookin Buck your son got.......
Wow, a hole day and a half hunting.....


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

great story/pics


----------

